# Bersa Thunder Pro 40



## lamuskrat

Well just picked up a used BersaThunder Pro 40. WOW what a gun. I haven't shot it but the LEO that I bought from swears it shoots well and accurately. Action is smooth (apparently has a few rounds through it). I gave $275.00, and feel it was probably worth more. I just can't believe the cost of magazines for this gun (i'm pickin my jaw up off the ground as I type this).


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## Freedom1911

You got it at a very good price. And yes Bersa mags do cost an arm and a leg but they work and you only have to buy them once.
Do not buy any after market mags for Bersa as most of them are crap. If MecGar made mags for Bersa I would not hesitate to buy them, but I don't think they do.
Bersas are the diamonds in the rough guns. They are great guns at a great price. And because the prices are sooooo reasonable many people crap on the brand. Many with out ever having owned or even tried a Bersa or Firestorm.
Important note. Bersa makes (to my knowledge) all Firestorm pistols except their new 1911. It is not made by Bersa, and I cant recall the name of the company that does make them, but they are said to be very good guns as well.


----------



## R.Ph. 380

lamuskrat said:


> Well just picked up a used BersaThunder Pro 40. WOW what a gun. I haven't shot it but the LEO that I bought from swears it shoots well and accurately. Action is smooth (apparently has a few rounds through it). I gave $275.00, and feel it was probably worth more. I just can't believe the cost of magazines for this gun (i'm pickin my jaw up off the ground as I type this).


Members with 10 posts or more can get a secret word from the mods over at Bersachat.com for a 10% off on purchases at Condor's flight. That makes the cost of the magazines a little easier to take.

Bill


----------

